# AccuQuilt Go users



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

While working on the recent swap, I realized how tough cutting pieces out is for me. I
1) really did a number on my finger with the rotary cutter. Again
2) get sore from bending over to cut.
3) still can't cut straight lines despite the help of a straight edge & a rotary cutter.

I would like to keep on participating in swaps, but cutting is getting me down.

Has having an AccuQuilt helped any of you with issues similar to the above?

What do you like/not like about it?

I was looking at the portable one because of limited space.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't know anything about the AccuQuilt but maybe a few pointers will help you with your cutting. Find the right height. I'm tall, so my ideal cutting height is counter high. Try a different rotary cutter, they don't all feel the same. I don't like cutting with ones that have straight handles. My friend has an expensive ergonomic cutter and I don't like cutting with it and neither does she. If you're having problems with your ruler moving on you, they have little rough dots that you can put on the under side of them. They also have weights that you can use to help hold it in place or you can try to improvise weighting the ruler down.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have the AccuQuilt Studio. It's the best thing since sliced bread... I'd give up one of my sewing machines before I'd give it up. In fact to be honest, I'd probably stop quilting if I didn't have it.

A)I'm a lousy cutter. No matter how careful I try and be, I'm simply not accurate.
B)Cutting used to be enough to make me put off a quilt for a long time. Now I don't mind it all.
C)My piecing is so accurate with the die cut shapes!

On the down side, it's very expensive to get enough dies so that you don't need to ruler cut anymore. If I can't die cut my quilt, I don't make it. I design all my own quilts in EQ nowadays, with the dies I have in mind. Lazy eh?

Also, periodically a fabric won't cut well (not very often) and you have to trim it with the scissors. Usually when this happens it's time to replace the cutting mat.


----------



## kmam10 (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanted to teach myself to quilt a couple of months ago. Knowing me, one of my first purchases was a Klutz glove. If you nick your hand with the blade, the glove protects you. I won't cut without it.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a bad back and could not ever bend to cut. I cut on my ironing board. I have a 24x36 board to go under my cutting mat, then I just set it aside when I want to iron. This gives me the ability to set my cutting height to whatever is comfortable for me, and I can walk around 3 sides of my mat.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion of the Klutz glove. I will try that. 

I've tried cutting on my kitchen table, on the ironing board, even sitting on the floor. I get a sore neck from looking down at what I'm doing. 

I get the same sore neck sitting at the sewing machine, too.

Feathers-N-Fur, what sorts of heights do you like for your ironing board? 

Maybe I should try cutting with scissors along pencilled lines, so I can hold the fabric at a better height?


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I am wearing braces on both hands since my birthday. I took a quilting class and it was a lot of cutting and my hands, wrists and shoulders have yet to recover. I have been on the fence on these cutters because of the expense and I heard they waste a lot of fabric. But being in pain has changed my mind on a few things. :bash::stars:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I had my dh make blocks to raise my dining room table 6" for cutting. It really saves on my back. I think he used a 4" x 4" block of wood, cut the 6" height and then routed out a spot in the center to match the bottom of the table leg. I also never cut without a Kluz glove ... cause I'm a Kluz! Has anyone invented a finger protector to stop needles from sewing fingers? (As I said I'm a Kluz!)


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I won my Go! a few months back. I also won 3 dies of my choice and it comes with 1 die. I was so excited about it. With rheumatoid arthritis, the cutting can be bad, so this was a dream. Here is my experience with it:

Was nowhere near as heavy as it looked and easy to carry. 
No fancy parts, so not easily breakable.
I tried using 6 layers of fabric, the maximum amount, and found it difficult for me to turn the crank to get it through...again because of the RA in my elbows. Less layers was a breeze to get through.
Very minimal waste, tho I had heard rumors that you waste a lot of material. You do have to cut the fabric down to the size, though, to avoid the waste, so you still will be cutting.
FAST! In a matter of hours I cut enough fabric for some ridiculously high number of HST's (sorry I can't remember, but I think about 1200-1500).
Cost of dies is HIGH. Plus, not all sizes are available in the dies. So, if you need to make such and such size hst's, there might not be a die for that out yet. 
They are making more and more dies available, though.
Most dies, to me, are large sizes. Most of the quilts I make have lots of small pieces. 

So...would I buy a Go!? Nope. I rarely make the same quilt twice and the cost of the dies would be too prohibitive for me to run and get another one all the time. While I was so excited to win it, I have not used it ONCE since I got it (other than the trial time) because all the quilts I have made since wouldn't work with the 4 dies I had.
So, sorry to rain on the Go! parade. I know most people who have them love them, but I would rather cut a little bit for a week than spend that kind of money.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm with Reenie on this one. I don't own a Go and would never buy one. Why? Because it drives me crazy to see everyone worry so much about perfection when making quilts! Yes, I said it. Do quilt pieces need to be accurate? Yes. Perfect? NO! It is an art. Look at the handmade quilts from 100 or more years ago. They were perfectly pieced. There are little flaws in them. To me, that is what makes them so special. They were made by human hands, lovingly so, with the thoughts of making someone happy and/or keeping them warm and not the thoughts of perfection. 

As for speed, slow down a little bit. I know time is precious but learn to slow down and enjoy the process and not just the finished product.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I use our old kitchen table for a cutting table. I had pvc pipe cut to put on the legs to make it taller for me so I don't have to bend over so far. 

I can't take credit for this idea. This is how they raise the cutting table at a retreat I go to. It depends on the type of tableleg you have for length the pipe needs to be. It didn't cost much either.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Gretchen Ann - I do the same. That's how Hancock's had their tables during an inventory, and it works very well, doesn't it.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Feathers-N-Fur said:


> I have a bad back and could not ever bend to cut. I cut on my ironing board. I have a 24x36 board to go under my cutting mat, then I just set it aside when I want to iron. This gives me the ability to set my cutting height to whatever is comfortable for me, and I can walk around 3 sides of my mat.


This is what I do as well.. I have cut a old cutting mat into. Fits nice for cutting on the ironing board...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've played with one in a friend's quilt shop, but I won't fork over the pesos. I'm too cheap. 
But then, my back is still young and my carpal tunnel is still controlled with a brace. Talk to me in a decade or two and it might be worth it!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

As I have more and more problems with my joints, it becomes more appealing. I want the Studio. I have read that they go on sale for 30% off. I keep watching for that. As soon as it does I am buying one.

My DIL and husband keep encouraging me to. 

I am the opposite of MacReenie. I only work with larger pieced quilts. Anything under 2" gives me the heebie jeebies. So, I thought the Go! was too small.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

The Go was $299 at Joann's today. Boy, I don't know if I could justify that price. 

I think I'll just learn to cut better. I don't mind imperfection, but when I can't get things to square up or be the right size because my cutting lines wiggle, that's frustrating.

On a positive note, Joann's is closing out some Fons & Porter stuff. I found a Klutz glove for $5.97. I really needed the next size up, but for 75% off, I can cope.


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

My mother bought me the Go! for Christmas. I haven't used it as much as I thought I would, but then again, I don't have the time to quilt as much as I'd like to  I need to buy more dies, as I only have the one that it came with. The times that I have used it, I have really enjoyed it. I'd love to have enough dies one day to never have to use my rotary cutter again.


----------

